# A 5.0 rating? or -5.0?



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Just have 4 months of experience. I reject anyone who falls into one of these categories regardless of what the surge is

1) VIP
2) bringing kids
3) <4.6 rating

Today I have added anyone with ＊＊5.0 rating＊＊ to the list.

1) Have asked the passenger whether he prefers to use tollway > flag me with Trip route
2) Have confirmed the drop-off location > flag me with navigation
3) Rode my Lexus LS > flag me with comfort
4) Asked for my charging cable > flag me with service quality (this is the first time for such an offer because of his rating, and certainly the last time)
5) Denied to drive him to his *destination* after the completion of trip > flag me service quality.
<<I have emphasized he would not be covered by rideshare insurance in the event of an accident>>

6) Flag me driving (My dash cam was out of power since I let him to charge his fxxking phone)
7) Flag me with car smell too. My colleagues said they can locate me based on my fragrance.

Everyone you know what to do when you see a 5.0..... I bet Uber just reset the rating when one goes below a certain value. I will give this guy -5.0!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sometimes bad pax will be deactivated and then open a new account under a different name and credit card. They will start with a 5.0 rating.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Today I have added anyone with ＊＊5.0 rating＊＊ to the list.
> Everyone you know what to do when you see a 5.0..... I bet Uber just reset the rating when one goes below a certain value. I will give this guy -5.0!


For a while now I've been rejecting 5.0 when it is a Lyft request, because nowadays it's often a ghetto pax with a new burner phone & prepaid card who wants to go to a dispensary and have me wait for them, and then low-rate me because I didn't match their skin color.
I haven't had any notable issues with 5.0 Uber pax, I'm okay with them thus far....


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> For a while now I've been rejecting 5.0 when it is a Lyft request, because nowadays it's often a ghetto pax with a new burner phone & prepaid card who wants to go to a dispensary and have me wait for them, and then low-rate me because I didn't match their skin color.
> I haven't had any notable issues with 5.0 Uber pax, I'm okay with them thus far....


I stopped doing favors for Lyft pax when I asked one how long they were going to be inside (however I didn't add "getting your daily fix of scratch-offs and deuce deuces") and I was told "what do you care, you are getting paid for waiting". Yup I'm going places in life with that $.17/minute.


----------

